# what previous car do you 5er guys miss the most?



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

I returned the Mcoupe on Saturday, the lease sadly ended and I really miss the big POS 
The other previously owner car I should have never sold was the 94 300ZX TT, it was over engineered and built like a brick shit house.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I had a '69 Firebird back in high school that my father eventually gave to a "Boy's Club" for a tax write off. I guess I should've convinced him to keep it but since I was away from home at the time, I couldn't do much about it. I hope they really enjoyed that fine piece of Detroit muscle car.

My folks bought brand spanking new a 1970 Olds Cutlass S. My Dad later told me he was just a step away from getting the 442 but didn't pull the trigger. Still, the 350 in the Olds was good and it would have been nice to have kept that car "in the family" but that is the way things work some times.

The 530i is my first BMW so....

Chris


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

jzdinan540i said:


> *I returned the Mcoupe on Saturday, the lease sadly ended and I really miss the big POS
> The other previously owner car I should have never sold was the 94 300ZX TT, it was over engineered and built like a brick shit house. *


Tough call, but I miss my POS E46 as well! Topaz blue 323Ci with TONS of problems...eventually returned as a lemon. Despite the problems, I absolutely loved that car


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Ahh Fire Engine Red/Black Recaro leather 90 VW Corrado G60. Goodies included 17psi pulley with fuel enrichment kit, and eCU. Modified 260 cmas, with bored out 1.8 to 2.0L. ceramic coated headers down through highflow cats, and Sebring exhaust.

Cornered like it was on rails, and you could actually feel the car sit closer to the ground as you passed 100Mph. Fastest I've ever gone in a car was with the "Red Dog". Took her up to 255Kph.

Sold her to a fellow that put her in the wall in one of our expressways. My mom could hear me coming from 2 locks away.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Probably my 320dT. I miss being able to drive 1000km on a tank of fuel!


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

Greco said:


> *Ahh Fire Engine Red/Black Recaro leather 90 VW Corrado G60. *


I loved my 94 VW Corrado VR6.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Dustin540/6 said:


> *I loved my 94 VW Corrado VR6. *


Lots of Corrado fans and it was the last real VW worth owning. I still see a ton of them driving and not a one is stock


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

I also had an '88 Scirocco 16V. A fun car, but not as fun as the Corrado.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Dustin540/6 said:


> *I also had an '88 Scirocco 16V. A fun car, but not as fun as the Corrado. *


The Scirocco was my absolute favorite, the 16V was awesome as well. It was a great drivers interior as well. I used to do runs from Ft. Collins to C springs once a week in that thing, and it never let me down. I just feel bad for my freind who kept lending it to me LOLOLOL.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

"Of all the things I've lost I miss my mind the most"


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> *. I just feel bad for my freind who kept lending it to me LOLOLOL. *


LOL! :thumbup:


----------



## Reed (Jun 14, 2002)

I sold my '90 300zx twin turbo to my dad a few years ago. I bout it back from him recently and have been fixing a few things here and there. Note to self - don't ever sell it again!


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Reed said:


> *I sold my '90 300zx twin turbo to my dad a few years ago. I bout it back from him recently and have been fixing a few things here and there. Note to self - don't ever sell it again! *


What color? mine was maroon/grey. I have many great stories about the Z car. My all time favorite was my first 1/4 mile attempt. It was slightly uphill and I thought the road continued, but it was actually a fork in the road. I was up in Wisconsin and running on farm roads. My friend decided to tell me the road ended as we were airborn. The car launched into a corn field at 100+ and it landed on all 4's. We did a quick 360, hopped back on the road and drove straight to a gas station for inspection. I expected the worse, but to my disbelief the car was perfect. I took it in, got yelled at by the shop manager and then they did a 4 wheel alignment to be safe. He said the motor should have dropped out and I should have been stranded, thank GOD Nissan over engineered the car. The new Z is great, but the old TT is forever my favorite car.
I will get another one, but finding one that has been taken care of is next to impossible.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 18, 2003)

missed dearly
1. Volvo 264 1976 this car was a tank I had a custom respray and custom 2-tone interior
2. Saab 900 turbo 1982 never had the money to do it right
3. wrx 2002 wagon wife never liked it and I swaped for 540it
4. 325e 1989 should have had a 5 speed

glad there gone
1. 1992 BMW 525 (auto with no balls I was only posing then)
2. 1988 Honda accord (POS) I was broke
2. 1988 Mazda 323 (not the awd turbo)
3. 1979 mustang (only 6 cly) 
4. 1997 Honda CRV (auto pos with no power)

current cars
1995 m3 sc ...God is good
1989 subaru xt6 project supercharged (future drift machine)
2003 BMW 540it (money can make you happy) hahahah


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I miss my 1987 E30 325is the most. A friend of mine wants to track down the people I sold it to and buy it.


----------

